# How to roll a Black and White 36 ex. roll of film



## jakes#onedodgeangel07 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi, my name's Lydia and I was wondering if you knew how to roll a 36 ex. film (35mm) on a plastic reel??? I have rolled 24 ex. but never 36. I'm not sure if the 36 ex. will fit on my reel! But I don't want to go w/ the steel reels for fear I'd burn my film....


----------



## KevinR (Apr 6, 2006)

Should work fine, just a few more clicks. Make sure the reel is completely dry or it will stick midway.


----------



## redneckdan (Apr 10, 2006)

I throw my reels in the oven on warm for about 5minutes.  Never had a 36 exp. stick since I started doing this, used to happen all the time.  Even when the reels had been sitting for a couple days.  Now my turn around time between runs in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Philip Weir (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Lydia, wow this is first opportunity to reply to anything as I've just joined only minutes ago. saw your question and thought, why not give you some help. I'm in Australia but imagine you would use the same gear as I do, though as I'm now completely digital haven't rolled a film for quite a while.
Using Patterson plastic reels are somewhat difficult to load a 36 exp, but the others answers you've received are applicable. I always used stainless steel reels, loaded from the middle of the reel. A little difficult if you've never done it before, but with experience the best way to go and much faster [leave the sticky bit on the end of the film and that can then be stuck on the back when you come to the end of the roll] I have over many years loaded probably thousands of rolls this way. Trust this helps. regards, Philip.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 4, 2006)

One thing to do is waste a roll of film and practice in the day light.  Then once you get a good system going.  Make sure you can do the whole thing with your eyes closed.  I have always rolled 36 shot film on to the plastic rolls and have never really had a bad time.  I did learn to hold my fingers around the reel to help keep the film from snagging on its way around the reel.  I also round the corners with scissors for the film leading edge.  I would think since you have experience with 24.  36 will not be a problem.


----------



## JamesD (May 6, 2006)

redneckdan said:
			
		

> I throw my reels in the oven on warm for about 5minutes.  Never had a 36 exp. stick since I started doing this, used to happen all the time.  Even when the reels had been sitting for a couple days.  Now my turn around time between runs in less than 10 minutes.



What kind of reels? And why do you put them in the oven, or, what stickiness does putting them in the oven remove?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 6, 2006)

If the tracks in the spirals are wet (or even damp) the emulsion on the undeveloped film will stick to the reel & jam whilst loading.

I sit mine on top of a radiator to warm/dry them before use.


----------



## Rolleistef (May 14, 2006)

what you need to be carreful for, is not turning the reel sides too far, otherwise the sides will open and you'll have a nerve attack in your darkroom.


----------



## redneckdan (May 16, 2006)

I beleive my reels are pattersons.  Plastic.  I put them in the oven to remove any moisture on the reels.  My last run of developing was in the winter, my apartment has boiler heat, humidity is always near 85%.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (May 16, 2006)

Pattersons are horrible. They always jam on me.

Once you learn how to wind the steel ones, you never go back.


----------



## Unimaxium (May 16, 2006)

Patersons work well for me. We use them at school and I rarely have problems with them. Once you get the hang of loading them, it's easy. But yeah, you do have to make sure they're dry before you use them.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 16, 2006)

I use the Patersons premium model they are the ones with fingers on each side of the reel. They help to stop the film blowing in middle. There are the only one I can load.


----------



## jakes#onedodgeangel07 (May 5, 2011)

I need some help with photographing car/semi-truck/truck. I'm not sure  where to beginning. I want to not only photograph people but learn to  photograph vehicles as well.

What do the books mean by "lines" with a car?
What kinds of angles are appealing?


----------



## STM (May 13, 2011)

I have never seen a 24 exposure reel, but that does not mean they do not exist.

I have used the same Kindermann stainless steel reels for almost 40 years and I doubt I will ever have to replace them. Unlike plastic, you can't drop them, because if two reel halves ever become misaligned due to falling, they become worthless. You can try to realign them but it's nearly impossible. I applaud folks who can work with plastic reels, I have never gotten the hang of using them, I always wind up with some film sticking together! 

One thing I have found with stainless steel reels is that they dry more quickly than plastic.

Rolling 36 exposures onto a reel is no different than rolling 24, you just have to be a little more careful that you continue to roll it straight on the reel.


----------



## addicted2glass (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the thread and the info.   I am awaiting to run through my first roll. (I should have some professional darkroom help by then)
 Good information. 

I probably shouldn't tell this to anyone
so don't tell anyone else 

I was about halfway through a roll of film when I noticed the rewind was moving freely so I went into the dark and opened the back cover to see why the film wasn't advancing. 

This film had to be really defective because not only did it not advance from the can but it wasn't in the camera at all,
 In fact it was on my desk!
 and I had taken about 16 exposures!


----------



## Railphotog (Sep 10, 2011)

Way back when I used film I used Patterson tanks that held three reels at one time.  I loaded my own cassettes from bulk film and would sometimes get 40+ frames on a roll, but don't recall much trouble loading the reels.  Practice makes perfect I guess.


----------



## addicted2glass (Sep 10, 2011)

I have to practice no doubt:
 Bruce Lee (or one of the other Karate champs) In order to encourage an older karate student was explaining how it now took him a half hour to warm up until he was limber enough to kick above his head. When he was younger he did not need a warm up.  
So even if it takes me a half hour practicing each time to get the film on the spool 
I must understand If I don't try the film will never get on the spool by itself!


----------



## David A Sercel (Sep 10, 2011)

Loading film is one of those things that you've got to do over, and over, and over before it goes smoothly. But it's like riding a bike, once you've got it, you've got it, it's just a matter of feel and finesse. 

Honestly, I really hate the plastic setups. Part of it is because I learned with stainless steel reels and tanks, and just feel more comfortable with them (plus I love that nice clean sound the film makes as it slides into the metal rails!). Just don't get the cheap metal reels--if they're a little out of shape it's just a mountain of frustration. I still use metal for both 35mm and 120mm film, and don't even own any plastic reels.


----------



## addicted2glass (Sep 11, 2011)

stainless steel?

I can get an idea what you mean about the feel compared to using plastic especially if I am going to be doing this in the dark.


----------



## David A Sercel (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, I have owned the same set of stainless steel reels, and 1000ml and 500ml stainless steel tanks for years. The kind with the black rubber lids.


----------

